# Alex's Fish Room



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Finally found a picture of my friend Alex's fish room. To say he has a bit of MTS is, in my opinion, a bit of an understatement LOL.
Alex does breed several different types of fish and it's always amazing to see what he has going on in his fish room when I stop by. 

Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh my.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Im jelly


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so envious, it isn't funny. Great fish room.


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

I think that is what I would call heaven.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL at everybody's response. I agree, it "could" be heaven. Unfortunately Alex does not have hot/cold running water in his fish room which just happens to be a 2-1/2 car detached garage. And yes, he hauls 5 gal buckets of water from the house. He also has a killer Koi pond that just put out "hundreds, maybe thousands" of fry (his words, not mine). He now has a 8' diameter plastic water ??? sitting next to the koi pond to raise as many fry as he can.

I keep telling him he needs a new hobby


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> LOL at everybody's response. I agree, it "could" be heaven. Unfortunately Alex does not have hot/cold running water in his fish room which just happens to be a 2-1/2 car detached garage. And yes, he hauls 5 gal buckets of water from the house. He also has a killer Koi pond that just put out "hundreds, maybe thousands" of fry (his words, not mine). He now has a 8' diameter plastic water ??? sitting next to the koi pond to raise as many fry as he can.
> 
> I keep telling him he needs a new hobby


Yeah, it's pretty unfun having to fill and in fill tanks with 5g buckets... I have a 65g(and many others) that is very fun to fill, luckily I have a window next to it and dump the water out. Has he heared of a python waterchanger? You can buy more tubing at a hardware store. I'm wanting to get one myself...


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I think he has an effective way to drain the various tanks. I have a pretty big DIY siphon made out of PVC and 5/8" garden hose. Kinda amazing how many "seconds" it takes to drain a 10 gallon tank. Filling with buckets, though, is definitely a younger mans job!


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

No kidding... I can't imagin doing all those tanks with a 5g bucket... The reason I suggest the Python waterchanger is because it refills your tank too. You attach it to the faucet and it'll fill up your tank after you empty it.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Alex Nixon‎ to Quad City Fishkeepers

When life's got you down just take a minute and get lost in your tanks. Three batches of angelfish eggs today. Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------

